
Bid for U.S. Chipmaker Blocked Over Security Risk - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-13/trump-blocks-china-backed-bid-for-chipmaker-over-security-risk
======
mankash666
On this one, I guess most chip industry veterans agree with Trump. China plays
hard ball on everything - block software companies (Google, FB ...) and demand
IP grants from hardware companies. A little taste of their own medicine should
remind them to play fair

------
squozzer
"In Beijing, Ministry of Commerce spokesman Gao Feng said a media briefing
Thursday that China is concerned over the matter and that the U.S. should
create a fair and transparent business environment."

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

What's the Mandarin word for hypocrisy?

------
joshmn
The same guy citing national security concerns for this block also proudly
touted national secrets. Weird.

Smells like he just wants more of his trademarks approved, or something along
those lines. It's hard to believe he genuinely cares about anything more than
his own/his friend's interest.

